# Audison Forza AP F8.9, with and without Maestro AR support, visual differences



## ymerameha (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello everybody

Audison Forza AP F8.9 AP F8.9 bit | Audison - car audio processors, amplifiers and speakers
Maestro AR https://maestro.idatalink.com/product/product/product_id/412

Audison states on his website that Maestro AR compatibility is available only for North America.

I have one bought, but I can't imagine which variant I have.

Does anybody has pictures from amplifier (back) and/or from package of North American version?
Does anybody knows, are there any visual or any other differences to determine the version?
I think I have not North American version, but I'm not sure.

Thank You


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I have the same Amp, Audison is located in Irvine, Ca, look them up and contact them, they are typically quite helpful...!


----------



## ymerameha (Mar 7, 2021)

MythosDreamLab said:


> I have the same Amp, Audison is located in Irvine, Ca, look them up and contact them, they are typically quite helpful...!


How did you get signal from your HU. Did you used Maestro AR?


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Sorry, no Maestro, I had a shop do it, they just tapped into the wires (2019 Honda Passport)


----------



## ymerameha (Mar 7, 2021)

I ask myself and answer myself. 
I contacted a local dealer and found out that the equipment made no difference. The difference is in the firmware. And specific cables are needed. They were not included in the box of the amplifier purchased from Europe. I don't know if amplifiers sold in North America come with these wires.


----------



## ymerameha (Mar 7, 2021)

The topic continues there: Ford Edge 2017 + Audison AP F8.9 + IDatalink Maestro AR


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

It just uses the drc in connector to interface for sub level and system level control. Supposedly the setup for the firmware looks for a serial number but from talking with iDatalink it isn’t needed. They were able to send me a file to flash with since I had the ap8.9 from the apsp g7 kit which had a different serial number. Didn’t work because the files they have for vw don’t work on mk7.5 gti. I tried using the beta file they had for a Jetta which didn’t work.


----------

